# Robos de Blackberries



## Ne555e (Mar 19, 2011)

Saludos a todos!!
Disculpen mi ignorancia pero...
Puede saber un ladrón con una laptop o con un Blackberry detectar cuántos teléfonos de estos hay en un sitio determinado para robarlos.

Me explico. En Venezuela, el robo de Blackberries está de moda y cada caso que he escuchado de cómo los roban, me pone a pensar y es por ello que hago esta consulta.

Me han dicho por ejemplo que, una persona con su Blackberry sabe cuántos aparatos de estos hay en una sala de cine. Otro cuento que he escuchado es que, con una laptop, se puede detectar el número de Blackberries que hay por ejemplo en un local comercial!!
Será verdad esto o es pura falacia?
No tengo Blackberry
Gracias por sacarme de la duda
Saludos
Ne555e


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2011)

Si, *en teoría* es posible saberlo si todos los telefonos tienen el enlace Bluetooh activado o algun enlace wireless del que se pueda analizar la firma de los paquetes TCP del S.O. del Blackberry.
Te repito: esto es pura teoría, nunca lo he hecho ni lo voy a hacer 



			
				Ne555e dijo:
			
		

> No tengo Blackberry


  
No estarás pensando dedicarte al choreo de teléfonos, no?


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 19, 2011)

jajajaja......si esto es verdad con razon..... hace dias le quitaron un blackberry a un pana aqui en mi casa, los señores llegaron directo a el y le dijeron que le dieran el tlf......y no *SE* llevaron mas nada solo eso.... que cosas no!!!!!.....


----------



## djwash (Mar 20, 2011)

Con respecto a los damnificados, eso les pasa a los "pavos" que andan con el Bluetooth activado, y no le dan bola a la seguridad.

Basta con ir a un lugar dende haya algunas parsonas y buscar dispositivos, vas a ver cuantos aparecen...

Aclaro que en mi telefono no tengo bluetooth, ya tiene 5 años y todavia anda como el primer dia jaja...

Que raro, aca en argentina te dicen *¡Dame todo lo que tengas!*

Saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 20, 2011)

Como dice EZ, los rastrean por medio del bluetooth 

Pues aquí en Venezuela hay choros que se dedican exclusivamente a los blackberrys y hay algunos malandros que les devuelven el chip GSM y la memoria microSD a los asaltados...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pues aquí en Venezuela hay choros que se dedican exclusivamente a los blackberrys y *hay algunos malandros que les devuelven el chip GSM y la memoria microSD a los asaltados*...


  
Pero que ladrones tan amables!!!!!!
Acá - si los querés de vuelta - te lo venden  ...y si es posible, te chorean de nuevo durante de la "venta"


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2011)

La mejor manera de identificar a quien tenga un Bberry sigue siendo un truco viejísimo y ultra low-tech, nada de Bluetooth, ni TCP, ni SO ni electrónico siquiera: Se sientan en una esquina y ven a los que andan por ahí.

El que saca un Bberry para hacer algo... Bingo. El resto es seguirlos y asaltarlos.
Apuesto a que la mayoría de los robos los hacen así. Yo no buscaría por el lado complicado, y menos si los aparatitos estos se usan para montones de cosas en público. Es muy, muy, muy fácil saber quién tiene uno...

Me quedo con la opción de Ockham 
Saludos


----------



## Ne555e (Mar 20, 2011)

Jejejeje, Gracias a todos por sus creativas respuestas. Entonces es probable  los cuentos que he escuchado. Acá en Venezuela, los choros son muy exquisitos; si no tienes Blackberry, entonces te matan o te coñazean. No tengo Blackberry, gracias a Dios.
Qué bonito es aprender!!!
Saludos
Ne555e


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 22, 2011)

Ne555e dijo:


> si no tienes Blackberry, entonces te matan o te coñazean. No tengo Blackberry, gracias a Dios.


Creo que te contradices un poco en tus escritos, amigo. 

Por lo demás, el robo de los BB's ya no es muy rentable; ya que, si me roban uno, voy (o llamo) a la agencia donde lo compré y pongo la denuncia, así jamas nadie podrá usar mi BB, lo bloquean.


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2011)

Hecha la ley, hecha la *trampa*...


----------

